# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات حصري :  العملاق واى فاى هوبر download WiFi Hopper 2014 لكشف شبكات الويرلس والاتصال بها بالشرح

## triika

download WiFi Hopper 2014 / WiFi Hopper 2014 downloadWiFi Hopper is a WLAN utility that combines the features of a Network Discovery and Site Survey tool with a Connection Manager WiFi Hopper 2014برنامج واى فاى هوبر wifi hopper 2014 من افضل برامج الواي فاي الاحترافية الذي يجمع جميع مزايااكتشاف الشبكات و اداة لمسح المنطقة من الشبكات واشاراتها بالاضافة لاحتوائه على اداة ادارة الاتصالاتحيث يحتوي على ترسانة شاملة لمعلومات الشبكات و الفلاتر و الGPS و ومعلومات وتفاصيل الشبكات.WiFi Hopper is a WLAN utility that combines thefeatures of a Network Discovery and Site Surveytool with a Connection Manager. It's easy to filter outclasses of networks by using the network filtersالبرنامج متوافق مع جميع اصدارات الويندوزالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]واليكم شرح البرنامج بالصوراتمنى ان ينال اعجاب الجميع واتمنى منكم جميعا الدعاء لى بالتوفيق

----------


## ايهابو

تسلم ايديك اخي الكريم الله يجزيك الخير

----------


## أبو طيبة

ممنووووووووووووووووون

----------

